# white hoodies and coats



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

help on finding white hoodies and or coats for layout. Especially larger sizes to fit over coats. Thanks :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I bought mine from www.jiffyshirts.com Look for the ones that say super heavyweight,they are really nice and thick. I also found some at www.sierratradingpost.com for much cheaper(with their email discounts) but it's iffy when they have them. Since your location says Nebraska, Cabelas in LaVista had white pants/coats in the Bargain Cave the other day for $10-$15 each. Don't know if they have any left. Scheel's in Omaha had their white coats on sale last week but I don't know if they have any left now.

Alex


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

has to be tons of these somewhere. Thanks for info


----------



## CaseyMack (Jan 18, 2013)

Check these coveralls out. I've used them the past few years. Inexpensive alternative to full hunting suit which will get trashed it muck and mud of spring fields. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Snow-Goos ... 19d579daa0:


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Search "Tyvek Painters Suit." Home Depot, Lowe's, Menards Etc. will all carry them for under $10 I believe.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I second the tyvek suits. I order a dozen 3X (get them BIG as possible) at a time. Good to have in the trailer.


----------



## andrewhudson (Feb 24, 2013)

In this winter I have got superb winter hoodie by Alternative...Alternative hoodies my all time favorite: :beer:

I have bought it from http://www.apparelnbags.com/alternative/index.htm

Try it!! :beer:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

andrewhudson = cork soaker.

:spam:


----------

